# Bluetooth connectivity problems



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Bluetooth connectivity has always been a problem for me with the DX so this certainly isn't a hit on MINI or CM7, but I can never seem to get my DX to automatically reconnect to a device that I've previously paired it with. In contrast, my girlfriend's DInc works perfectly (with the same bluetooth device). Anyone have any suggestions or similar experiences?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

with my wifi iv had problems with random disconnections but i use my bluetooth in the car and i dont have that problem on cm7. what rom are u running?


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

The problem I've experienced has, to one degree or another, been seen with all the roms I've run - from stock froyo to my current rom, miui. It simply doesn't want to auto reconnect to the device and I've tried multple dxs and multiple bluetooth devices. I've even got a case open with moto but they move like molasses.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting. lemme test out my bluetooth in my car some more and make sure im not having this same problem. but if i recall lately i havent...but iv just never noticed. i dont tend to actually use my phone in the car to often.


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to clarify, the device I'm using it with is a BlackBerry Music Gateway. It works perfectly with my girlfriend's DInc. (which is also running MIUI)


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> with my wifi iv had problems with random disconnections but i use my bluetooth in the car and i dont have that problem on cm7. what rom are u running?


Are you able to change bluetooth volume in-call?
I know that is an issue with some AOSP roms.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Are you able to change bluetooth volume in-call?
> I know that is an issue with some AOSP roms.


did u mean to quote me on that one? i can..but i use my radio to do it. never really tried turning it up or down on my phone.


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't use bluetooth for calls, odd as that may seem, just to connect to the music gateways. This also happened when I was running CM7 (up thru nightly 37)


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> did u mean to quote me on that one? i can..but i use my radio to do it. never really tried turning it up or down on my phone.


Yes. Im trying to find out if I can change volume on the bluetooth during a call. It has kept me from some Roms and I need to be able to do that.


----------



## Brutalsnowman (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having issue reconnecting already paired devices using MIUI 1.7.22.1

I have a Jawbone Bluetooth ear peace and a Live View watch and both work. but my LiveView will get disconnected and when I try to reconnect it the phone prompts me to allow it to pair again.

With the Jawbone I have to turn the bluetooth on my phone off and turn the Jawbone off and both back on in order to reconnect if it goes out of range (leave my desk and forget to take one with me)

I came from APEX 1.4 Rom and both bluetooth devices works perfectly on that rom. anyone know if this is a known issue or if there is anything I can change settings wise to have it auto reconnect?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Brutalsnowman said:


> I am having issue reconnecting already paired devices using MIUI 1.7.22.1
> 
> I have a Jawbone Bluetooth ear peace and a Live View watch and both work. but my LiveView will get disconnected and when I try to reconnect it the phone prompts me to allow it to pair again.
> 
> ...


Someone tested their Jawbone with CM74DX and could not get it to work.


----------



## winkly (Jun 15, 2011)

Bluetooth was terrible on the last patch from Revnumbers. Pairing any Bluetooth device to my phone would cause my phone to reboot, not all the way back to the M, but to the second part of the boot screen. It would do this from 1-10 times. With a Bluetooth device connected I can reboot my phone at will. I flashed back to CM7 official and it appears the behavior is gone. No reboots and the Bluetooth device works fine.


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

I am "lucky" enough to have a cat that eats bluetooths (yes, seriously lol) so I have been through now 8 bluetooths on my X, on multiple roms, including CM74DX. I have noted when reading reviews on Amazon that some BTs just do not work on certain brands of phones. Stupid, if you ask me, but common. These are the bluetooths I have used, and every last one of them worked on my X, the last 4 on CM7 and Liquid:
Plantronics Voyager 510
Plantronics Voyager 520 (hated it, fit too loose, returned)
Plantronics Discovery 925
Plantronics Discovery 975 (all 3 of them *sob*)
Samsung 1100 (cheap but surprisingly good!)
Motorola H730 (also loose fit, getting used to it still)

I never had any problem pairing any of these BTs, nor any problem keeping them connected. Volume changing was also not ever an issue. I'm currently on Liquid 2.4 running the Motorola that I just overspent on at WorstBuy but I am going to order another Samsung cuz it cost $22 and that's a lot easier to stomach when you find your bluetooth in tiny pieces on the floor. 

I hope this helps someone!


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm still, as of nightly 57, having problems getting my dx to automatically reconnect to a bluetooth device it has previously been paired with. On some occasions it requires manually connecting, on others it requires toggling bluetooth on/off, and on others occasions it has even required rebooting my phone. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

jasonwomack said:


> I'm still, as of nightly 57, having problems getting my dx to automatically reconnect to a bluetooth device it has previously been paired with. On some occasions it requires manually connecting, on others it requires toggling bluetooth on/off, and on others occasions it has even required rebooting my phone. Anyone have suggestions?


Nothing solid, except go back to a stable version.


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Has happened with every rom, droid and bluetooth device I've ever owned....


----------

